# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Knobbel in mijn nek

## steendorp

Geachte,

Deze morgen stond ik op met een hard bolletje in mijn hals.
Bij welke specialist kan ik ten rade gaan.

Met vriendelijke groeten,

v.dekerf

----------


## Oki07

Ik zou eerst even langs de huisarts gaan. Succes!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo V.dekerf,

Het lijkt mij verstandig om idd zoals Oki07 hier boven mij al aangeeft eerst een huisarts op te zoeken. Deze is waarschijnlijk wel in staat om jou te vertellen wat deze knobbel is. En mocht hier een specialist voor in aanmerking komen dan hoor je dat ook wel van de huisarts.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Als je meteen naar het ziekenhuis/specialist wilt zou ik eerst een afspraak maken op de afdeling interne/inwendige ziekten ... dit is de 'globale afdeling' .. daar kunnen ze je dan weer verder verwijzen indien nodig (zo doe ik het toch bij 'twijfelgevallen/niet weten waar naartoe') .
Sterkte!

----------


## elliefish

Ik heb ook zoon soort bobbeltje in mijn nek,
zelf weet ik niet of jij zoon zelfde hebt.
Maar mijn moeder zei dat het maar een vet bultje is,
en dat het langzaam weg gaat.
Dus heb ik het maar gelaten.
Ik heb het nu al een jaar ofz, maar het kan helemaal geen kwaat.
Dus ik hoop voor je dat het zoon zelfde bultje is. 

vriendelijke groet ellen,

----------


## elliefish

Waarschijnlijk is het een vet bultje, zoek maar eens op met google. Het kan geen kwaat. Maar als het pijn gaat doen of hij zit in de weg zou ik toch even naar de huisarts gaan. Zelf heb ik het ook, je kunt het een soort wiebelen. Ik heb het nu al een jaar ofz. maar bij mij word die niet groter en ik heb er geen last van.

Het bultje zou wel groter kunnen worden en je kunt er meer krijgen. Maar het kan geen kwaad en anders kun je het laten weghalen bij de dokter. (verdoving, sneedje, soort uitknijpen, hechten(als dat nodig is), enklaar)

Vriendelijke groet Ellen

----------


## elliefish

Sorry voor 3 keer een berichtje, maar ik zit nog niet zo lang op deze site :Frown:

----------


## elliefish

Waarschijnlijk is het een vet bultje, zoek maar eens op met google. Het kan geen kwaat. Maar als het pijn gaat doen of hij zit in de weg zou ik toch even naar de huisarts gaan. Zelf heb ik het ook, je kunt het een soort wiebelen. Ik heb het nu al een jaar ofz. maar bij mij word die niet groter en ik heb er geen last van.

Het bultje zou wel groter kunnen worden en je kunt er meer krijgen. Maar het kan geen kwaad en anders kun je het laten weghalen bij de dokter. (verdoving, sneedje, soort uitknijpen, hechten(als dat nodig is), enklaar)

Vriendelijke groet Ellen :Smile:

----------

